# Why are my socks uncomfortable?



## Maudellen (Jan 29, 2013)

Sent two pairs of Norville Serenity sock weight socks to my DIL and she said they were lovely and fit perfectly, but felt as if she could feel every stitch when she walked in them without shoes, I don't think she had tried them with shoes yet. Have you ever heard of this? I used #3 bamboo needles and I don't knit tight...can't figure out what is going on. I am sending some socks to my grandkids done in Schoeller Stahl socks color (don't ask) and can only hope they can wear them...done in #1 metal and #3 bamboo...have I done something wrong or does she have super sensitive feet. These are sock yearns mostly washable wool with some nylon...


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Maybe she's just accustomed to ordinary, factory-made socks, or it's just psychological. One never knows, do one?


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

I am new to knitting socks, but I think it is that you are using Sz 3 needles. Most sock knitters that I see here use Sz 1. That is what I am doing and the knitting is fine. I did a pair if tube socks as warm house ones on larger needles and DK yarn. I do feel those stitches.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Don't know, but maybe try knitting them tighter so stitches are less open. I knit socks on a size 1 and do not have a problem. They are very beautiful.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Maudellen said:


> Sent two pairs of Norville Serenity sock weight socks to my DIL and she said they were lovely and fit perfectly, but felt as if she could feel every stitch when she walked in them without shoes, I don't think she had tried them with shoes yet. Have you ever heard of this? I used #3 bamboo needles and I don't knit tight...can't figure out what is going on. I am sending some socks to my grandkids done in Schoeller Stahl socks color (don't ask) and can only hope they can wear them...done in #1 metal and #3 bamboo...have I done something wrong or does she have super sensitive feet. These are sock yearns mostly washable wool with some nylon...


I knit with 0 or 1's with sock yarn and I don't feel the stitches. I do have sensitive feet. The smaller the needle the tighter the stitch making the stitches smaller. I also use 75% wool and 25% nylon. Try going for a pattern with smaller needle size and see if that makes a difference. Good luck!!!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Your socks are just perfect. Well done. I think it's a psychological thing. May be she doesn't like hand made socks.
I would advise you to knit for persons who appreciate hand knitted items. I'm afraid, your DIL is not on that list.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

Smaller needles make tighter stitches, which make a tighter weave. That should help them feel smoother on the feet.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

I can't wear knitted socks, the texture burns the bottoms of my feet. I sometimes wear cotton socks under the knitted ones in winter with boots and that helps. My sister tells me she wears her knitted socks inside out, that the inside is smoother. I have yet to try this but next time I make a pair of socks I am going to purl the sole stitches, reversing them and see if that helps. My husband can wear knitted socks with no problem, his feet must not be as sensitive as mine.

Carol J.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

The first 4 or 5 pairs I knitted were on #3 needles andI am still wearing them without discomfort.

However, some feet may be very sensitive to the purl loop on the inside of the sock. That can be remedied by making the purl stitches on the outside of the sock and knits on the inner surface, at least for the bottom under the foot. It can make a difference.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

here are two things to try: definitely go down a needle size to a 2 or 1.5. Also, my darling mother LOVES my handknit socks but sometimes, in the winter when her skin is dry and sensitive --- she also is bothered by the texture. Then one day, she accidently put one on inside-out so that that smooth side of the stockinette was against her foot. Voila! NO more discomfort! Debi


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

You need to use smaller needles. I use no larger than a 2 and often 1 or 1 1/2. I like the Serenity sock yarn as it is very soft but it is also very thin so size 1 or 1 1/2 would be good. When the stitches are tighter it is smoother. Too loose and you feel every stitch. I did the same thing when I started knitting socks. Used some patterns that called for 3 & 4 needles and did not like the socks. 
I'm not familiar with the yarn for the kids socks but if it is a little heavier than Serenity, which many sock yarns are, they should be ok for the kids. Your socks are beautiful, great colors.

Good luck with your future socks. My family loves them and I can't make enough.
I do like bamboo needles for socks less slipperyGood luck with your future socks. My family loves them and I can't make enough. 







I do like bamboo needles for socks. Not as slippery.
Hope this helps. Good luck with your future socks. My family loves them and I can't make enough.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

I knit my socks on size 0 needles. Without shoes I do feel the texture tho I would not say that they are uncomfortable. Barefoot on hard floors is uncomfortable. 

Hand knit socks are just different than commercially made socks. They are bigger and have less stretch. But certainly not as pretty. That's what I see in my sock drawer anyway. 

Encourage your DIL to try them with shoes.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

amortje said:


> Your socks are just perfect. Well done. I think it's a psychological thing. May be she doesn't like hand made socks.
> I would advise you to knit for persons who appreciate hand knitted items. I'm afraid, your DIL is not on that list.


The socks are beautiful but I have to agree with others who have suggested using smaller needles so there is a smoother inside surface. Your DIL appreciates the beautiful socks and is being honest. I have read on KP about people working soles of socks in reverse stockinette so the purl bumps are on the outside, if she never goes barefoot her feet may really be very tender.
I would use DK weight yarn with size 3 needles. You want to create a dense solid fabric to walk on.


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

amortje said:


> Your socks are just perfect. Well done. I think it's a psychological thing. May be she doesn't like hand made socks.
> I would advise you to knit for persons who appreciate hand knitted items. I'm afraid, your DIL is not on that list.


I don't think it's about being appreciative at all. I have very sensitive feet and there are even some store bought socks that I simply cannot wear. I have had trouble with handknit socks - as a result I don't knit them and I don't gift them, because I know they might irritate. I know exactly what your daughter in law means when she says " I can feel every stitch".


----------



## Maudellen (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks so much, everyone, you have really put everything into perspective for me. I'll suggest DIL try them with shoes, and if that doesn't work, well, see if she can give them to someone who finds them comfortable. I will definitely try reversing the stocking knit on the sole of my next pair and see if that works better for her. Maybe she can wear them inside out?? So much to learn! You guys are great!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

As sock yarns go, Serenity Sock is on the finer end of the spectrum. I have used this yarn and I used a size 1.5 (2.5 mm) needle. I am a relatively tight knitter. 

Also, This yarn softens considerably after washing. 

Gigi


----------



## Maudellen (Jan 29, 2013)

Bobglory said:


> As sock yarns go, Serenity Sock is on the finer end of the spectrum. I have used this yarn and I used a size 1.5 (2.5 mm) needle. I am a relatively tight knitter.
> 
> Also, This yarn softens considerably after washing.
> 
> Gigi


Thank you for this tip. I'll include it in my email to DIL.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

I am guessing her feet are sensitive. I rarely wear sox (store bought) because the seam just never seems to sit right. Every shoe store in a 100 mile radius offers me their sox at a discount, when I am buying shoes, and they swear they won't bug me. But, they do. I wear sox to work out, if I am working out more than an hour, or under my Western boots. My boot sox are super thin, and it takes me forever for them to sit just right. I have never made or worn handmade sox. I am sure they would be nice, but, my feet, on a daily basis are rarely cold. So, I suspect they would get too warm, very quickly. However, they would be nice for when I was outside enjoying the snow. I have not tried no sox under the Western boot, but, I might try that. Meanwhile, my husband has enough sox for a family of 10. 

Don't feel badly, I'm sure it's her, and not your sox.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

jheiens said:


> The first 4 or 5 pairs I knitted were on #3 needles andI am still wearing them without discomfort.
> 
> However, some feet may be very sensitive to the purl loop on the inside of the sock. That can be remedied by making the purl stitches on the outside of the sock and knits on the inner surface, at least for the bottom under the foot. It can make a difference.


It also depends on the yarn. The Deborah Norville Serenity sock yarn is thinner than others that I've used (Patons Kroy comes to mind) so on a size 3 it would form a rather loosely knitted fabric, especially if you are not a tight knitter to begin with. Loose knit stitches make for very uncomfortable socks. I've made socks with that yarn on 2's for myself, and even being a tight knitter the fabric is loose and not as comfortable as socks I've made on 2's with other sock yarns. I've used US size 1 needles to make baby socks with the Deborah Norville Serenity sock yarn and the fabric is much nicer at that gauge. (If you have a loose gauge, you might even need to go down to a 0 to get a comfortable knit for a sock with that particular yarn.)


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> As sock yarns go, Serenity Sock is on the finer end of the spectrum. I have used this yarn and I used a size 1.5 (2.5 mm) needle. I am a relatively tight knitter.
> 
> Also, This yarn softens considerably after washing.
> 
> Gigi


:thumbup:


----------



## islandgirl81 (Jul 29, 2013)

My husband just wore a pair of socks I made with Deborah Norville Serenity in color Auquamarine yesterday to work and after a 12 hour day he said they were perfect. If there was a problem, he would have told me and he had taken his regular store bought socks with him just in case but didn't have to change during the day. This was my first time using this yarn.
I used a size 1.5. I had accidentally started these on a size 2 and there was a big difference so frogged and started over with the size 1.5.
Size 3 is too big for this yarn to be comfortable. That's why she could feel every stitch. So try a smaller size needle and see how that works for you. 
Hope my experience with this yarn helps you.


----------



## Maudellen (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks very much for the details. I really get the picture now. No #3 on socks!!


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

WOW. That is a concern. I have just started knitting socks and I hope I don't have all of these problems after doing all of this work. Time will tell.


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

Carol J. said:


> I can't wear knitted socks, the texture burns the bottoms of my feet. I sometimes wear cotton socks under the knitted ones in winter with boots and that helps. My sister tells me she wears her knitted socks inside out, that the inside is smoother. I have yet to try this but next time I make a pair of socks I am going to purl the sole stitches, reversing them and see if that helps. My husband can wear knitted socks with no problem, his feet must not be as sensitive as mine.
> I Have The Same Issues And Plan To Purl The Soles If Ever I Make Another Pair Of Socks!
> 
> Carol J.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

When I get to the instep I use a smaller needle so it fits up against the instep. I find this to be more comfortable.


----------



## Shamrock (Jan 17, 2011)

I knit socks on a size 3 needle because I'm a tight knitter.
I'm also allergic to wool so I need to careful on the fabric blend I use. I also wash everything in Eucalon before I gift them. I have not had any complaints (and my DD has sensitive skin and is a master complainer!)


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I agree about the needle size. Try a pair on smaller needles and let us know.


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

has she washed them sometimes that makes them softer.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Yup! Smaller needle. 1.5 6"knitpicks are my favorite. It felt like knitting with toothpicks when I first used them and seemed to take longer to knit a few inches. But they hold their shape better and look and feel better. I have done the sole in reverse stockinette stitch and that helps too. Don't give up; just adapt a bit. Joan 8060


----------



## Ahirsch601 (Jul 23, 2013)

I use #1 needles and very fine yarn. My daughters love the socks and expect a new pair every Christmas


----------



## asyinger (Apr 20, 2012)

I knit my socks with sock yarn on a size 1 or smaller needle and can feel the stitches quite distinctly when wearing just socks around the house on hard floors. Less distinctly if on carpet or wearing shoes. Mostly, I like the different feel of the hsnd made socks, but I don't wear them if I need to be on my feet all day.


----------



## Alliant (Apr 15, 2013)

Just a quick question for all those recommending smaller needles, if the tension is right with the bigger size wouldn't using a smaller needle make the socks too small.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I make 90% of my socks on a 2 needle..the other 10% on 3 for a bit heavier yarn. No complaints so far.


----------



## morgansam51 (Apr 4, 2012)

My grandmother used to make us kids slippers. We all loved them but I do remember one pair that I just couldn't wear. I always thought it was the material. The only way I can think of to describe it was my feet felt squeaky! I think it was an acrylic yarn. She used a lot of acrylic and wool yarn also and the other slippers never bothered me.


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

In PA it probably is cold enough that your DIL can wear these socks over some thin cotton or silk ones. Very toasty, very cushy! Also, the shoes she wears will make a difference in the way she feels the socks.


----------



## Bellarose (Feb 28, 2011)

Can your DIL wear a very thin sock or nylon footie or knee high stocking underneath so she can still enjoy the warmth and beauty of your hand knit socks so she doesn't have to give them away?


----------



## alphabetmom (Mar 2, 2013)

Some people have sensitive feet as I do. I have trouble with socks and some I have to wear inside out to be bearable and we are talking not cheap. Truthfully I have never worn knitted, but I do cringe when I think of it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

if the yarn is super wash she can try washing and drying them that will tighten up the weave... I would not tell her to ALWAYS wash and dry in the machine but the one time won't hurt. I wash my super wash wool but dry it laying it flat.. even though it won't shrink it will felt slightly.. I spent a lot of time on a pair of socks that now I can't see the designs because of felting.. they didn't shrink though and I still wear them..


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh someone with the same problem as me,I made socks with really good yarn, And can only wear them inside out,Yet the cheap socks I buy are fine,and I can get 3 pair of the cost of the yarn,that make one pair,


----------



## clickerMLL (Aug 14, 2013)

The very simple solution is in making one small change when you knit the socks. All you do is reverse the stitching on the bottom of the foot, so the knit stitches are next to the foot and the purl stitches are on the outside of the sock! They don't lie as flat in the drawer, but are lovely and smooth to your feet. This works beautifully!


----------



## LindseyR (Dec 9, 2012)

Could it be the yarn? I've made socks using 3 different yarns, Trekking XXL, Paton's Kroy FX and Knitpicks Stroll Fingering. The Trekking pair are uncomfortable. The others are fine. It isn't a gauge or needle issue; it's the yarn itself. All were knitted with size 1 or 2 needle.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

mzmom1 said:


> The socks are beautiful but I have to agree with others who have suggested using smaller needles so there is a smoother inside surface. Your DIL appreciates the beautiful socks and is being honest. I have read on KP about people working soles of socks in reverse stockinette so the purl bumps are on the outside, if she never goes barefoot her feet may really be very tender.
> I would use DK weight yarn with size 3 needles. You want to create a dense solid fabric to walk on.


I agree with most of what you say, mzmom1. I never knit socks that are worn next to the bare foot on anything over a 1. If I do, I knit the sole of the sock in reverse stockinette as it creates a smoother, more comfortable surface.

Think of this comparison. I could walk barefoot all day on a lovely sandy beach but not a beach of pebbles. They're both small rocks but the long term effects from walking on them are vastly different.


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

I also can feel the stitches! can't wear them.I still knit them for my family ,it is just me that can't wear them!


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

She could try wearing these as a second outside pair for extra warmth, put a light weight inner sock on first and then the home made ones as slippers around the house or inside boots if it's cold and snowy out? If her feet are that tender, a liner sock might work. I'd also try a smaller needle size next pair. I have a daughter who doesn't appreciate home made socks, so she gets other things!


----------



## dotdot (Feb 6, 2012)

what a timely and interesting topic / i just knitted for myself two pairs of socks using some JoJoland yarn my yarn shop lady said was okay for socks / size 3 needle / i need them to wear with my Steger moccasins, my cold weather shoes, as i wear Five Finger shoes most of the year / the new socks certainly felt "different" upon first wearing / it's getting used to the texture / the suggestion to wear them on the purl side is a fascinating option !

btw on my relearning to knit socks i finally conquered the dreaded Kitchener stitch on sock number 7


----------



## Debi3735 (Nov 23, 2012)

I wear hand knitted socks all winter, needle size is dictated by the yarn, there are yarns that require a size 3 needle. I feel the stitches also, it feels different that a factory made sock. If she does not like them, ask to send them back, and give to someone who will love them. We wear factory made, synthetic fabric socks from birth, so hand knits feel different


----------



## Maudellen (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks, everyone, I shared all your suggestions with DIL and will see if anything works. Now I have to wait till the end of the month for my grandkid's birthday to see how it works for him...and his older brother. I couldn't resist sending both of them a pair also...


----------



## dotmo (Oct 24, 2011)

Do you think, then, that if using reverse stocking stitch it would look ok to use it right around the foot, not just on the sole? I tried knitting the top of the foot and purling for the sole and I couldn't get a tidy join when I changed from one circular (used for the top) to the other (used for the sole). It should look ok using the reverse side for the top of the foot as well, shouldn't it? Especially if using a multi-coloured yarn. And rather than having to purl all the foot, perhaps you could turn it inside out and knit the foot, then turn it back to do the toe? Does any of this make sense? :roll:


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Maudellen said:


> Sent two pairs of Norville Serenity sock weight socks to my DIL and she said they were lovely and fit perfectly, but felt as if she could feel every stitch when she walked in them without shoes, I don't think she had tried them with shoes yet. Have you ever heard of this? I used #3 bamboo needles and I don't knit tight...can't figure out what is going on. I am sending some socks to my grandkids done in Schoeller Stahl socks color (don't ask) and can only hope they can wear them...done in #1 metal and #3 bamboo...have I done something wrong or does she have super sensitive feet. These are sock yearns mostly washable wool with some nylon...


Your socks are beautiful! My Mom recently gave me a pair of socks she crocheted. I could feel the stitches when walking on hardwood/tile/lino. After wearing and washing a couple of times, that is no longer the case. They have "softened" up and are now very comfy. I love them because they are unique and of course, my Mom made them especially for me😊.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

I found it takes a bit to get used to hand knitted socks but once you do, you will not want any other kind. If your feet are so sensitive the you cannot get used to them you can always knit with the stockingnet side to the inside and the purl bumps to the outside....they will appear slightly different but will have the same warm qualities....the are then smooth on the foot side.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I've had that problem with several yarns. All of them were non-wool, bamboo fiber, cotton and acrylic, that sort of thing. I usually knit on #3 but found that the yarns in question needed to be knit on a smaller needle. I now knit all my soles in 'cushy sole' style. You might try that.

Cushy sole:
Row 1: K1, sl1 to end of row, K1 (Might have to inc or dec to make this work)
Row 2: knit all sts
Start this on the sole directly after the last toe increase and just keep going until you reach the leg. Then do what ever you do.

If you're going cuff down. Start this pattern on the heel flap and continue through the heel turn and sole. Stop on the first toe decrease.

Good luck and I hope this helps.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

She may well have very sensitive feet.

My LYSO was telling us that her husband has sensitive feet. When she knits him socks, she puts the purl stitches on the outside and the knit stitches on the outside, which is more comfortable for him. Go figure.

Hazel


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I'm new to sock knitting also but I would say it is the Sz 3 needle. My family is also very sensitive to anything on their feet, kind of like "Princess and the Pea". So I knew from the beginning I would have to be aware of stitch size. I am using Sz 1, 12 inch circs and so far my family love them, say they feel awesome on their feet.


----------



## Debi3735 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have actually contemplated this for winter running socks, socks rub in shoes, so running socks have to be really smooth, and merino is what winter running socks are made of so I may try this (inside out knitting)this winter


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

Maudellen said:


> Sent two pairs of Norville Serenity sock weight socks to my DIL and she said they were lovely and fit perfectly, but felt as if she could feel every stitch when she walked in them without shoes, I don't think she had tried them with shoes yet. Have you ever heard of this? I used #3 bamboo needles and I don't knit tight...can't figure out what is going on. I am sending some socks to my grandkids done in Schoeller Stahl socks color (don't ask) and can only hope they can wear them...done in #1 metal and #3 bamboo...have I done something wrong or does she have super sensitive feet. These are sock yearns mostly washable wool with some nylon...


Is this her first pair of hand made socks? if so there is probably nothing wrong with the socks it is just a different feeling when you first walk on them. But then they feel like you are walking on a cloud. soooo soft...


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

It all depends. Some folks just can't stand the texture of "wool". I've used Norville sock yarn for some time now. I prefer to make them on size 2 needles. No one has complained but I've noticed that her "serenity garden" socks are bulkier and the stitches aren't as tight even using smaller needles. And, she could have sensitive feet that are used to machine-made socks. My daughter had the same problem until she got used to the extra "cush" in the socks. Good luck! ;-)


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

gypsie said:


> I'm new to sock knitting also but I would say it is the Sz 3 needle. My family is also very sensitive to anything on their feet, kind of like "Princess and the Pea". So I knew from the beginning I would have to be aware of stitch size. I am using Sz 1, 12 inch circs and so far my family love them, say they feel awesome on their feet.


My husband is VERY sensitive. that's what I call him "the prince and the pea"....lol


----------



## cpeterman (Sep 21, 2013)

Are you saying the socks themselves are less slippery or it is less slippery while actually knitting?


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

roed2er said:


> here are two things to try: definitely go down a needle size to a 2 or 1.5. Also, my darling mother LOVES my handknit socks but sometimes, in the winter when her skin is dry and sensitive --- she also is bothered by the texture. Then one day, she accidently put one on inside-out so that that smooth side of the stockinette was against her foot. Voila! NO more discomfort! Debi


That makes perfect sense about the stockinette. I'm going to try that.


----------



## artoflife (Jul 24, 2013)

My husband complains that he feels the stitchs as well. The way we solved this was he wears the hand knit socks inside out. The V stitch is then against his skin not the pearl.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Pishi said:


> I am new to knitting socks, but I think it is that you are using Sz 3 needles. Most sock knitters that I see here use Sz 1. That is what I am doing and the knitting is fine. I did a pair if tube socks as warm house ones on larger needles and DK yarn. I do feel those stitches.


I agree with you - Pishi - I have a pair of sleep socks that someone made for me & They REALLY bother my feet....
I can feel EACH & EVERY STITCH....... I do NOT know what size needle she used, but they are larger stitches......


----------



## mlsolcz (Feb 16, 2012)

I knit my socks with size 3 needles and love them. I guess everyone is just different.


----------



## cindyclark (Jul 25, 2013)

I make my own socks and have noticed the same problem. My feet are very sensitive and without shoes that is exactly how I feel. Probably why I never go barefoot. It hurts too much. Anyway, shoes help, as does repeated washing. The longer I have my socks and after several washes they feel better. Please don't take her comments personally. Some of us really do have feet that feel every little pebble, much like the princess and the pea.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

this is my problem with home made socks - I don't think they are as comfortable - the bottoms feel rough on my feet, like I can feel every stitch


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Carol J. said:


> I can't wear knitted socks, the texture burns the bottoms of my feet. I sometimes wear cotton socks under the knitted ones in winter with boots and that helps. My sister tells me she wears her knitted socks inside out, that the inside is smoother. I have yet to try this but next time I make a pair of socks I am going to purl the sole stitches, reversing them and see if that helps. My husband can wear knitted socks with no problem, his feet must not be as sensitive as mine.
> 
> Carol J.


Huh. Now *that's* a clever idea. 
I have yet to make socks for myself & I do have very sensitive skin... so much so that wool is out of the question. I've been reluctant to start knitting them since I'm worried about the feel of the purl bumps on my soles...


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Maudellen said:


> Sent two pairs of Norville Serenity sock weight socks to my DIL and she said they were lovely and fit perfectly, but felt as if she could feel every stitch when she walked in them without shoes, I don't think she had tried them with shoes yet. Have you ever heard of this? I used #3 bamboo needles and I don't knit tight...can't figure out what is going on. I am sending some socks to my grandkids done in Schoeller Stahl socks color (don't ask) and can only hope they can wear them...done in #1 metal and #3 bamboo...have I done something wrong or does she have super sensitive feet. These are sock yearns mostly washable wool with some nylon...


Using size 3 needle with that yarn makes a fairly loose weave and is pretty uncomfortable to walk on. A lot like walking on a rasp...even worse in shoes (I even tried size 3 for pair of knee socks inside my ski boots ... AWFUL!!!) 
I now never use fingering weight yarn with anything larger than a size 2 needle. In my opinion, it makes a smooter feel underfoot. I do knit fairly tight ... so you might find a size 1.5 or even a size 1 works best. Anolther hint that I have seen is to knit the sole of the sock in reverse stockinette stitch ... again making a smoother fabric underfoot.
Jane


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I also use size 1 needles to knit my socks. The stitches are smaller and that may be the problem. Of course she could have sensitive skin or is just used to mfg. socks.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have sensitive feet and can't wear some socks, I knit sleep socks with Wool Ease and they keep my feet toastie in bed I can't wear them in my shoes.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

When I read all of these comments I conclude I am an odd duck. I like the feel of the stitches on the bottom of my feet. It massages as I walk. It also reminds me of those sandals that were popular in the 80s with the bumps on the bottom to massage your feet. Remember those?


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

MrsMurdog said:


> When I read all of these comments I conclude I am an odd duck. I like the feel of the stitches on the bottom of my feet. It massages as I walk. It also reminds me of those sandals that were popular in the 80s with the bumps on the bottom to massage your feet. Remember those?


I agree with you! I like the feeling of the massage!


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

When my youngest daughter was little I had to turn her socks inside out, she said that little toe seam hurt her feet. I think you DIL has sensitive feet, she may get used to them, she may not. Personal choice I guess. I have knit socks, but not lately, I love a good pair of wool socks, so I wear SmartWool socks and like the cushy feel of them.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I am putting my .02 worth in!
I have had one pedicure in my life and I thought I would kill the girl before she got done. Aaarrrggghhh!
I too, feel every stitch, no matter what, when I wear socks without shoes...I wear socks all...ALL the time!
I don't feel the stitches with shoes.
Your socks are lovely.
I have knit socks on size 5 needles.


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

The first I put on my knit socks in the fall they do feel a bit different. If she doesn't wear socks in warm weather and this is her first pair of knit socks - they would feel different.


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

I've noticed a LOT of people talk about knitting in a way that will help avoid feeling the stitches when you wear them, so despite some people telling you it's all in her head, clearly she's not the only one.

Some people really just do have very sensitive feet too.

It could either be the larger needles used, or perhaps the Debra Norville yarn is very fine, and therefore working with the size 3 needles creates an open weave that some people can feel. The size three needles might work with a different sock yarn that's not quite as fine, but unfortunately, that would be trial and error.

And as someone suggested, washing may help somewhat as it can "settle" the stitches.

For that particular sock yarn, I would suggest using a smaller needle as well. 

But it doesn't look like you did anything wrong technique-wise.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

you could also do a reverse stockingette stitch on the sole, which should feeler smoother.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

MrsMurdog said:


> When I read all of these comments I conclude I am an odd duck. I like the feel of the stitches on the bottom of my feet. It massages as I walk. It also reminds me of those sandals that were popular in the 80s with the bumps on the bottom to massage your feet. Remember those?


Yes, I remember those... I hated those sandals soooo much! Then again, I can't stand massages or anyone touching my feet.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Pishi said:


> I am new to knitting socks, but I think it is that you are using Sz 3 needles. Most sock knitters that I see here use Sz 1. That is what I am doing and the knitting is fine. I did a pair if tube socks as warm house ones on larger needles and DK yarn. I do feel those stitches.


I agree, the smaller the needle the less likely you are to feel the stitches...as far as trying to knit loose, I would actually prefer tighter over loose.


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

I've never worn hand knitted socks,so don't know if I'd have a problem. My question to you is - have you tried on a pair and find them comfortable ? Just wondering.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Have the socks been washed yet?
If not maybe that is all they need.....
They are great socks too.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Sorry...no help with your question, but your socks are beautiful!! Lovely colors. Well done!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

amortje said:


> Your socks are just perfect. Well done. I think it's a psychological thing. May be she doesn't like hand made socks.
> I would advise you to knit for persons who appreciate hand knitted items. I'm afraid, your DIL is not on that list.


Many people have neuropathy due to diabetes or other conditions in their feet. Others have fibromyalgia, arthritis, or both at very young ages. What possible psychological condition could cause tender feet? I've had a number of physicians tell me that in the distant past before I found a few who are aware of the above problems. I don't have diabetes, but I've had all of the others since early adulthood. I still get somewhat upset when I hear "pyschological thing" after all those years that I was misdiagnosed simply because the physicians didn't know what else it could be. Thank goodness I had the sense to leave them behind and continue looking until the problem was solved, but that took nearly 50 years.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> Many people have neuropathy due to diabetes or other conditions in their feet. Others have fibromyalgia, arthritis, or both at very young ages. What possible psychological condition could cause tender feet? I've had a number of physicians tell me that in the distant past before I found a few who are aware of the above problems. I don't have diabetes, but I've had all of the others since early adulthood. I still get somewhat upset when I hear "pyschological thing" after all those years that I was misdiagnosed simply because the physicians didn't know what else it could be. Thank goodness I had the sense to leave them behind and continue looking until the problem was solved, but that took nearly 50 years.


Actually, there are psychological conditions that can cause clothing to be uncomfortable, one being Aspergers syndrome. This is on the autism spectrum and there are many different aspects to it although not all "Aspies" experience every symptom. From personal experience I know that socks have to be PERFECT...meaning, no toe seams or heel seems that can be felt and no other issue with them as "fuzz" on the inside. The same thing with tags on underwear, pants, shirts, etc.
Please don't take this wrong as I am only pointing out that there are psychological issues that give us unusual symptoms not that you or anyone else in this feed has any psychological issue.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

christiliz said:


> Sorry...no help with your question, but your socks are beautiful!! Lovely colors. Well done!


I agree!


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

I have the exact same problem, I can feel- it seems every stitch or ridge and even the factory made French terry lined ones, the worst for me was the chenille socks I got for xmas... and it feels the worse when I wear slippers, boots etc. cannot figure it out, maybe as one said , super sensitive feet..... probably ! Mostly I wear socks wrong side out, but still is uncomfortable. :?: :?:


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

Pishi said:


> I am new to knitting socks, but I think it is that you are using Sz 3 needles. Most sock knitters that I see here use Sz 1. That is what I am doing and the knitting is fine. I did a pair if tube socks as warm house ones on larger needles and DK yarn. I do feel those stitches.


I agree, the bigger the needle, the more likely to feel the stitches. I always use a 0 or a 1.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

I have the exact same problem, I can feel it seems every stitch or ridge and even the factory made French terry lined ones, the worst for me was the chenille socks I got for xmas... and it feels the worse when I wear slippers, boots etc. cannot figure it out, maybe as one said , super sensitive feet..... probably ! :?: :?:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

cherylthompson said:


> Actually, there are psychological conditions that can cause clothing to be uncomfortable, one being Aspergers syndrome. This is on the autism spectrum and there are many different aspects to it although not all "Aspies" experience every symptom. From personal experience I know that socks have to be PERFECT...meaning, no toe seams or heel seems that can be felt and no other issue with them as "fuzz" on the inside. The same thing with tags on underwear, pants, shirts, etc.
> Please don't take this wrong as I am only pointing out that there are psychological issues that give us unusual symptoms not that you or anyone else in this feed has any psychological issue.


I believe that Aspergers is a neurological condition and not a purely psychological one. I have a step-niece whose young daughter has this condition in a more severe form and that's what her mother and grandmother tell me. I think I understand the point you are making, however, and hope I'm not taking it "wrong."


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> I believe that Aspergers is a neurological condition and not a purely psychological one. I have a step-niece whose young daughter has this condition in a more severe form and that's what her mother and grandmother tell me. I think I understand the point you are making, however, and hope I'm not taking it "wrong."


You are correct that it is neurological. In fact, some physicians describe it as neuro-psycholigical and there are specific "neuro-psychologists" who lend in diagnosis and treatment much like Alzheimer's is considered both.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

cherylthompson said:


> Actually, there are psychological conditions that can cause clothing to be uncomfortable, one being Aspergers syndrome. This is on the autism spectrum and there are many different aspects to it although not all "Aspies" experience every symptom. From personal experience I know that socks have to be PERFECT...meaning, no toe seams or heel seems that can be felt and no other issue with them as "fuzz" on the inside. The same thing with tags on underwear, pants, shirts, etc.
> Please don't take this wrong as I am only pointing out that there are psychological issues that give us unusual symptoms not that you or anyone else in this feed has any psychological issue.


my husband is the same way. we had to take all tags out of his clothes. he has a lot of trouble with socks. and if I use any other detergent than what I always use he is itchy all the time. so as long as I stick with the same brand all the time it is ok.


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

There can be so many undiagnoses about these problems. I have a great grand daughter that was quite a "terror' when it came to wearing certain clothes she seemed only comfortable in certain night gowns, this went on for about 4 years,. When the situation became almost unbearable her parents took her to a child specialist and she was diagnosed with something called "Out Of sync child",. There were some really good books on this subject that we all bought, read and followed their suggestions. eventually with several sessions with the doctor and our understanding this diagnosis, we find now at 9 years old she has become a very loving child without any of the previous symptoms. One our big concerns would be the one of her wearing the ol uniform of her private school - guess what, she adapted fine and is now the gracious, outgoing loveable child we knew she would be. It turned out that several of the things that bothered her also were present in her Daddy when a child, I think the stigma of "spoiled child" would have described her but that wasn-t it at alll. how thankful we are that this was diagnosed and corrected. Life is more peaceful now.
t ,


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

My daughter also turns her socks inside out. Just glad she wears them. Grandsons don't seem to have a problem.


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

My daughter also turns her socks inside out. Just glad she wears them. Grandsons don't seem to have a problem.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Carole Murphy said:


> There can be so many undiagnoses about these problems. I have a great grand daughter that was quite a "terror' when it came to wearing certain clothes she seemed only comfortable in certain night gowns, this went on for about 4 years,. When the situation became almost unbearable her parents took her to a child specialist and she was diagnosed with something called "Out Of sync child",. There were some really good books on this subject that we all bought, read and followed their suggestions. eventually with several sessions with the doctor and our understanding this diagnosis, we find now at 9 years old she has become a very loving child without any of the previous symptoms. One our big concerns would be the one of her wearing the ol uniform of her private school - guess what, she adapted fine and is now the gracious, outgoing loveable child we knew she would be. It turned out that several of the things that bothered her also were present in her Daddy when a child, I think the stigma of "spoiled child" would have described her but that wasn-t it at alll. how thankful we are that this was diagnosed and corrected. Life is more peaceful now.
> t ,


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I went through the same thing.....and finally was able to change the course.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

All things being equal health wise... no health issues that might pertain to tender feet... 
Using size 3 needle with Deborah Norville sock yarn is going to produce a fabric that will feel a bit like a grater underfoot. (I know this because I have done this...my feet are no more tender than most... in fact I spend a lot of time in bare feet to toughen them up).
I use Deborah Norville Sock Yarn pretty often (it is a favorite due to quality vs. price), and (since I learned better) never use a larger needle than a 2. Often will go with a 1.5. I am an average tensioned knitter ... Size 2 produces a soft sock that is not at all stiff... and no grater underfoot.
Jane


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> When I read all of these comments I conclude I am an odd duck. I like the feel of the stitches on the bottom of my feet. It massages as I walk. It also reminds me of those sandals that were popular in the 80s with the bumps on the bottom to massage your feet. Remember those?


Hi MrsMurdog do you mean the Masseuse (they were Swedish brand sandles). My husband used to wear them but I could never wear them.


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

Beautiful socks.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

rasputin said:


> my husband is the same way. we had to take all tags out of his clothes. he has a lot of trouble with socks. and if I use any other detergent than what I always use he is itchy all the time. so as long as I stick with the same brand all the time it is ok.


I do that all the time - I can't stand tags in my clothes. My mom has the same problem. It gets to the point where, if we're hanging out together & one of us starts to have a problem because of a tag, we'll ask the other one to cut it right out of the clothing we're wearing... 
I have to be careful of what I use. Most laundry detergents are OK. A lot of Bath & Body Works smelly lotions, etc. have started to become a problem... which is going to turn into a big problem because it tends to be something that people in my family give me for gifts... I get hives & weird white "bubbles" under my skin from I-don't-know-what (some cleaning products I know will do that). So, frankly, it doesn't surprise me that I have issues with sock seams, etc. Add in the fact that I wear a size 6 in shoes & therefore the vast majority of factory made socks are actually too big for me... yeah, problem.


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

These are gorgeous. This may sound simple, but we have found that over the years, out of season, wool and acrylic blends are unbearable to the touch, but when the temperature drops, it gets cold, the knits are all nice and snugly. I am thinking it has to do with the skin's reaction to the ambient temperature. a tightening of the skin.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

shockey said:


> Hi MrsMurdog do you mean the Masseuse (they were Swedish brand sandles). My husband used to wear them but I could never wear them.


I don't remember what they were called. I only tried some on and they felt "odd" so I didn't buy them.


----------



## Shirley Ray (Mar 3, 2011)

I always knit socks with no. 2 needles and 60 sts. If memory serves, Serenity is too thick for me. I search for the thinnest yarn I can find and still have a pair of shoes or three that I can't wear them with. Otherwise, I wear them all the time.

Having said that, I must add that none of my three children will wear hand knitted socks. Go figure.


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

Turn them inside out and wear the stockinette side next to her skin. It's called a "princess sole."

It's counter-intuitive, but as others have pointed out you need a dense tight sole with the purl bumps snuggled close together to get a comfortable sole.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

AmyClaire said:


> Turn them inside out and wear the stockinette side next to her skin. It's called a "princess sole."
> 
> It's counter-intuitive, but as others have pointed out you need a dense tight sole with the purl bumps snuggled close together to get a comfortable sole.


No, it makes sense... I find chairs which have a solid seat, even if it's made of something hard, like wood, to be more comfortable that ones which have slats, e.g. lawn chairs.


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

Yes and will wear (last) better because of the tighter knit.


Yarn Happy said:


> Smaller needles make tighter stitches, which make a tighter weave. That should help them feel smoother on the feet.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

yanagi said:


> I've had that problem with several yarns. All of them were non-wool, bamboo fiber, cotton and acrylic, that sort of thing. I usually knit on #3 but found that the yarns in question needed to be knit on a smaller needle. I now knit all my soles in 'cushy sole' style. You might try that.
> 
> Cushy sole:
> Row 1: K1, sl1 to end of row, K1 (Might have to inc or dec to make this work)
> ...


This sounds interesting. May I clarify for myself:
You K1, then slip every stitch on the row, then K1
Next row is all knit
Then You repeat these 2 rows until you reach wherever you want to stop the cushion
Is this correct? I'll try this. 
Thank you


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

"Cushy sole" is the Eye of the Partridge stitch done in the round. You don't slip the first stitch of every round as you would while doing a heel flap as you will not be picking up stitches. 

It is a 4 round repeat done over an even number of stitches.

Rnd 1 - *k1, sl1 purlwise* repeat to end of round.
Rnd 2 - knit every stitch
Rnd 3 - *sl1 purlwise, K1* repeat to end of round.
Rnd 4 - knit every stitch.

I knit my socks top down. I start my "cushy sole" after the gusset decreases (easier on my brain and that part of my foot isn't in contact with the ground) and then repeat rounds 1-4 over the sole stitches only until I reach the decreases for toe shaping. 

I only do it on the sole stitches as it is not as elastic as stockinette and I am a tight knitter using a zero or 1 size needle.

Gigi


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> "Cushy sole" is the Eye of the Partridge stitch done in the round. You don't slip the first stitch of every round as you would while doing a heel flap as you will not be picking up stitches.
> 
> It is a 4 round repeat done over an even number of stitches.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I'm going to do this on my next pair


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

grandmere101 said:


> This sounds interesting. May I clarify for myself:
> You K1, then slip every stitch on the row, then K1
> Next row is all knit
> Then You repeat these 2 rows until you reach wherever you want to stop the cushion
> ...


K1, slip 1 repeat these two stitches to next to last stitch and K1 again. Next row if working on the sole would be to knit every stitch (if only doing this on the heel... k1, s1 to next to last stitch K1, PURL next row ... repeat these two rows until finished with the heel.
jane


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

JTM said:


> K1, slip 1 repeat these two stitches to next to last stitch and K1 again. Next row if working on the sole would be to knit every stitch (if only doing this on the heel... k1, s1 to next to last stitch K1, PURL next row ... repeat these two rows until finished with the heel.
> jane


Thank you. I'm glad I asked. I had misread the instructions
I'm definitely going to do this on my next pair


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Maudellen said:


> Sent two pairs of Norville Serenity sock weight socks to my DIL and she said they were lovely and fit perfectly, but felt as if she could feel every stitch when she walked in them without shoes, ..


When I knit my first complicated (cables) pair of socks, I used Silky Wool (DK weight) and size 4 needles which my teacher thought would give me a tight enough gauge.

When I first put them on, they seem ok, but after several hours I can feel every strand of yarn under my heel. I found wearing a second thin sock inside lets me wear them for short periods of time, but I learned my lesson. From now on, I plan on going down several needle sizes (at least on the foot of the sock). DJ


----------

